# Spc Christopher A Landis - SOT-A



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn it!

http://www.wcpo.com/news/local-news...dence-soldier-killed-in-attack-in-afghanistan


INDEPENDENCE, Ky. – Dan Koch lowered the flags at Independence city hall to half staff Thursday.
"I'm grateful that there are men and women out there every day willing to sacrifice so that I can be here," said Koch, the director of public services.
Northern Kentucky is mourning a soldier killed in an enemy attack in Afghanistan this week.
Spc. Christopher A. Landis, 27, was mortally wounded by a rocket-propelled grenade that hit his dismounted patrol in Kapisa Province, the Department of Defense announced Thursday.
He died Monday at Bagram Airfield.
Landis, who spoke Arabic, was a cryptologic linguist. The Army says a cryptologic linguist is "primarily responsible for identifying foreign communications using signals equipment."
Landis grew up in a house on Harris Pike in Independence.
Neighbors said he has two brothers and one sister and that the siblings were home-schooled by their parents.
"We are just very saddened to lose any soldier," said Mayor Donna Yeager. "My heart goes out to the family. We sympathize with them and we will try to get in touch with them to see if there's anything we can do."
Every neighbor we spoke to had nothing but good things to say about the Landis family.
Landis was assigned to 2nd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Bragg, N.C. He enlisted in March 2011 and took linguistic training before he was deployed to Afghanistan last fall.
His awards and decorations include the Purple Heart, the Army Commendation Medal, the National Defense Service Medal, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal with Campaign Star, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, the Army Service Ribbon, the Overseas Service Ribbon, the North Atlantic Treaty Organization Medal, the Combat Action Badge, and the Parachutist Badge.
WCPO did reach out to the Landis family Thursday. They asked for privacy and said that they would have a comment in the next day or so.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 13, 2014)

RIP, SPC Landis.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought he might be a SOT-A guy when I saw the rank.

RIP, calm winds and soft landings.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue Skies, Specialist. Requiem in Pacem.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue Skies.


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2014)

RIP...


----------



## JHD (Feb 14, 2014)

Sad news, damn it.  Rest in peace and prayers out.


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2014)

Rest in peace brother.  You will not be forgotten.

http://m.wlwt.com/news/nky-soldier-killed-in-afghanistan/24462222


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 14, 2014)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 14, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 14, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas...


----------



## goon175 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sad to see another early departure. He will have good company in the halls of Valhalla.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 14, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 15, 2014)

I wasn't aware of SPC Pelham. Blue Skies...

From 2/3's MI Detachment Sgt..   


It is with the heaviest of hearts that I write to you today. I have decided this would be the easiest way to respond to everyone. With the loss of SPC Christopher Landis (SOT-A 3202) and SPC John Pelham (SOT-B 3200), our community has grown smaller. I would like to personally thank each and every one of you that has checked in with me. To my seniors, peers, current/former team members, and most importantly my Soldiers, I greatly appreciate the love that you have shown in this difficult time. I simply ask that you keep the families of these warriors in your hearts and your prayers. These Soldiers died doing what they loved to do, protecting others. I was truly privileged to have the opportunity to lead these Soldiers. Now that a day has passed, the pain is still there, but I rely on my faith. For others, it may be a different process. I know that God would not have taken two wonderful people such as Lonnie Landis and John Pelham without a purpose. Keeping this in mind we will continue the fight and we will continue to protect our brothers doing what we do. We will continue to "Do Things Our Way".


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 17, 2014)

RIP Landis, his family lives 3 miles from me. Going to try and attend the funeral.


----------



## CDG (Feb 18, 2014)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SkyRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Sad to hear about another loss. A good friend of mine went to college with Landis and while I never met him, from what she told me about him, he was an amazing individual.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest easy warrior.


----------



## RayL (May 22, 2014)

RIP Brother.


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Brill (May 26, 2015)

Never forgotten.

https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/pre...two_heroes_to_crypto_memorial_wall_2015.shtml

*NSA/CSS Adds Two Heroes to Its Cryptologic Memorial Wall*

May 26, Fort Meade, MD—Today, Adm. Michael S. Rogers, Director, National Security Agency/Chief, Central Security Service, paid special tribute to fallen soldiers Spc. Christopher A. Landis and Spc. John A. Pelham at a memorial ceremony held at the agency. These service members gave their lives, "serving in silence," in the line of duty. The service was attended by family, friends, and distinguished guests.

https://www.nsa.gov/about/_files/memorial_wall/landis.pdf

https://www.nsa.gov/about/_files/memorial_wall/pelham.pdf


----------

